# black tip reef sharks



## cichlid (Jul 30, 2010)

After stopping by Island Pets unlimited today, and seeing there gorgous shark tank, I was curious. So i googled black "tip reef sharks for sale". I love this add, when you reed the fine print...

"Please know what you're getting into when you purchase this. These are not for your normal aquarist but for experienced aquarists with proper care knowledge." lol!

Black Tip Reef Shark For Sale Saltwater Fish For Sale Saltwater Aquarium Fish Marine Fish Corals Anemones Invertebrates Inverts Saltwater Aquarium Fish Marine Fish Website Store. Buy Sell


----------



## snow (Apr 21, 2010)

Although I find it interesting to watch these sharks the IPU I feel that they are in such a small tank.....there are many threads about these sharks on MFK where people do have them, they are usually in 7000g+ shark ponds.


----------



## cichlid (Jul 30, 2010)

imagine the feeding cost... once they hit 6 ft what do you do with them. that's huge I think I am going to buy a house trailer and convert it into a fish tank, LOL jk.


----------



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

cichlid said:


> imagine the feeding cost... once they hit 6 ft what do you do with them. that's huge I think I am going to buy a house trailer and convert it into a fish tank, LOL jk.


It might be too small.


----------



## AvianAquatics (Apr 29, 2010)

Smiladon said:


> It might be too small.


What if you make your whole basement to a shark tank? I think it'd still be too small


----------



## Nanokid (May 18, 2010)

i would love a shark tank. personally, for the food bill, since im on the island, i would just have to go fishing.perch, salmon, trout etc. it would be great for it!


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

snow said:


> Although I find it interesting to watch these sharks the IPU I feel that they are in such a small tank.....there are many threads about these sharks on MFK where people do have them, they are usually in 7000g+ shark ponds.


i think the tank there is FAR too small, while its neat to see the shark swimming around, its sad he has to swim around in such tight circles due to lack of space.
its just like a scaled up version of the bettas in those little 250-500mL containers, except i dont think the bettas are intended to live in those little cups forever.


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

A gentleman I did some landscaping work for a few years ago Has 4000 gallon set in his basement and he has a few black tip reef sharks in that tank. It's a very nice set up.


----------



## cichlid (Jul 30, 2010)

thats insane! 4000 gallons....


----------



## Fish Whisper (Apr 22, 2010)

cichlid said:


> thats insane! 4000 gallons....


Thats a 7 foot high room, 11.5 by 12 feet in side.

Bigger that some room in Vancouver


----------

